# MKV to MKIII conversion.



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

So I want to run 112X5 S4 wheels on my 4X100 2.0 GTi. I found this webpage on the 5X100 swap after searching:
http://97vwjett.com/page/1ckqk....html 
so would those hubs and rotors swap in the place of the VR6 units, but keep all the other VR6 parts required? the MKV rabbit and jetta have the same diameter (11.3). If I can get some help on this, I'd love to do a write up on it. Even pointing me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. There's a similar thread in the wheels section, but I think brakes is where the right answer would be found. The other thread is a dead end, here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3765493
Pix for clix:


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

so the front rotors are the same size as the VR6, but the rear MK5 rotors are 10.2" instead of 8.9". Any ideas on what I should do about that? I assume the swap will be more work and cost for the rear because of it, so this is my biggest experiment with brakes - but I dont think I've bitten off more than I can chew. ALSO I'm still in the dark as to whether or not the spindles will accommodate MK5 hubs.


_Modified by 4229GL at 12:45 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (4229GL)*

you need to do a mk3 VR 5x100 swap, then run adapters for the mk5 wheels.


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

I understand that's a common way of going about it. but why bother buying rotors and hubs for a lug pattern I'd need to pay and extra $300 on adapters for if I can just use the size I need seeing as the MK5 runs 5X112. I dont think anyone has done this before because until the advent of the MK5 the only other option was to swap audi parts - the cost of which justifies the use of adapters. At this point all I want to know is if the MK5 hubs will fit on MK3 VR axles or not.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (4229GL)*

probably not.
and I've never seen anyone swap audi parts other than brake components.
if you really want to run Mk5 wheels without adapters, then spend the money to have someone make you a custom set of front and rear wheel hubs with 5x112 bolt pattern. also have them either make or redrill your brake rotors to 5x112. also, its harder to go back to a smaller size than it is to go up to a larger size bolt pattern.
either way, your going to be spending some money inorder to get what you want. one way is considerably less than the other, and way less of a headache. ill let you figure that one out on your own.
good luck


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Well. I guess I'll have to go to a dealer parts store and see what they think. and the front rotors for sure could come off a an MK5 2.5 jetta/rabbit - but drilling the MK3 VR rear rotors is actually a really good idea I hadn't considered - being a student at Umass, I have a bunch of friends with access to awesome machine shops - so it wouldnt even cost much of anything to redrill if that was necessary (which I'm still not convinced of to be perfectly honest). I'll find that out in a few days.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (4229GL)*

I know a couple of suppliers offered blank hubs to drill to whatever for different lug patterns. I believe futrell was one of them


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK2TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2TDI* »_I know a couple of suppliers offered blank hubs to drill to whatever for different lug patterns. I believe futrell was one of them

I went to the dealership to ask a specialist about MK5 hubs and he affirms that they are not compatible with MK3 axles - but this is a whole new and improved idea! I'll look into it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (4229GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4229GL* »_
I went to the dealership to ask a specialist about MK5 hubs and he affirms that they are not compatible with MK3 axles - but this is a whole new and improved idea! I'll look into it. Thanks a bunch! 

Not only the hubs, but the bearings too, 74mm vs 72mm.


----------

